

Pacman original game design document? - siddhant
http://control-online.nl/gamesindustrie/2010/06/22/iwatani-toont-gamesgeschiedenis-in-meest-pure-vorm/

======
mkramlich
it's nice to see the very beginnings of things.

all great ideas seem to start either as a fuzzy notion in someone's head, or a
crude sketch on a napkin.

